# How old is the oldest Golden on here?



## Mandy's Dad

Thought it might be fun to see how old some of our Goldens are!

I'll start, Mandy is about 11.5

I know there are some older ones here! Please let us know how old your's are. There will be 'cheers' for the oldest!!!


----------



## spruce

so far, Obi's in the oldest category -- he'll be 13 in Jan. I know they are some older kids here


----------



## BeauShel

Beau is 12 yr 3 mo old and keeps going like the energizer bunny but slower.


----------



## utcarsons

Are we counting rainbow bridge dogs? Mine was 16+... Sweet thing! And she was pretty robust up until the last month or two...

Jodie


----------



## maryjean

Brutus will be 13 this Friday. And my brother and sis each have a sibling of his that is still going strong also!

Their mother Stormy was 16 when we lost her.


----------



## Ljilly28

Our oldest Goldie was Joplin, 4/20/1987-9/14/2002


----------



## twogoldenboys

My mom had a Golden who went to the rainbow at 16 yrs. His last 5 with Leukemia.


----------



## paula bedard

Congrat's on your long lived Goldens. Sam lived to be 12 years 5 months and 7 days...yeah, I counted. I'm told Sam's mother is still alive. She's 16. I'm praying for Ike to be the longest lived Golden in Breed History....he's 20 months into it.


----------



## 3459

Spudsmom just recently lost Trapper at 17+. What a girl she was!


----------



## cubbysan

My mother's neighbor just put down her 17 year old Golden this week. I invited her to the board, not sure if she has showed up.


----------



## Debles

Selka's dad lived to be almost 17. I am praying Selka gets the best of those genes!


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

Opus was 14 years and 9 months .... I think it will take that long to get over not having her around.


----------



## rosemary

arnie will be 13 on the 10th of december and half the time he behaves like a manic depressive on speed lol


----------



## ladybank

Hi
Haven't posted in a while but my Stroma celebrated his 14th birthday onthe 28th August - keep going buddy!!!


----------



## Maxs Mom

Maxine will be 12 on 12/26. She is still behaving like a puppy. Ok maybe she has slowed a little, but really not much. She keeps up with my younger dogs. 

I have told her it is her job to live to be the oldest golden retriever ever. I think there was one that made it to 18 1/2. So I told her 8 more years, no problem. I honestly don't know how I will make it with out her, she is the air I breathe. 

Maxine this past April.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001

My Gems was 16.5 when she passed to the bridge. Full of P&V to the last couple of days.
Miss you dearly Gemmabean.


----------



## Spudmom

My old girl Trapper was 17 years and 2 months. She just went to bridge in Sept. Not sure when I will get over not having her around

Deb


----------



## paula bedard

I read somewhere, wish I remembered where, that as of this year there is a Golden in England/Scotland who will be 20 this year. Presumed to be the longest lived Golden on record.


----------



## john72kcc

Maxine looks great for 12. I think the fact that her weight is good definitely helps the longevity.


----------



## Max&Shammy

I have two dogs Max and Shammy, Max is my oldest he is 16.5... very old! Max can still walk about 2 miles with me! Shammy is 2 and can run about...10! No but she is very healthy! So if your dog is over 16 please contact me!

Thanks!


----------



## Max&Shammy

Max is actualy coming up on his BIRTHDAY!!! So he will soon be...17!!!!! OMG!


----------



## missmarstar

Wow... 17.. awesome... I hope mine will live that long.


----------



## Debles

WOW! That is great! I think our new Max is the oldest golden here on GRF!!!
Congratulations Max and keep going strong!!! When is his birthday?
Please post pics of both your dogs.
It is so amazing to me that I had a Max and Shammy too!


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie

Rocco was one of my fosters, he will be 14 in July
Although he doesn't show it, poor boy has cancer in his ear. He is a a long term foster with our group, his new foster mom is a vet tech.


----------



## AmbikaGR

Keeper is 12 years, 7 months and 20 days. 
We are ever grateful for each day we get with her but try not to count ahead. Her hearing is much diminished and her eyes are getting cloudy but thank goodness her tail still wags non stop. I would have thought after all this time "that" battery would have quit long ago.


----------



## FranH

Our Molly lived to be 16 and Jenny lived to be 14.


----------



## Champ

My friend had a golden mix who was 18 when he passed away


----------



## Tinsley

Have to post as I just found it, a golden lived to 19 1/2 years old here! He died in 2005, was that the one one of you read about?


----------



## Debles

Every minute we have with them is so precious.


----------



## timberwolf

> Every minute we have with them is so precious.


As I write this with tears in my eyes, that statement is so true. 
I love hearing about the ages of your goldens.
I only had Ryder for 10 years, 3 months. I really thought I would have him longer.
I'm hoping I have Timber for many, many years!!!


----------



## Griffyn'sMom

Our first Golden Jake lived to be 17 - I'm so happy to see that others have had such wonderful luck with longevity as well. 

People often asked me what was the secret to his long life - I told them well water and lots of love! :


----------



## Finn's Fan

My Cody lived to be 14 1/2 and his littermate Toby went to the Bridge at almost 16 1/2. I think it's partly genetics, partly luck of the draw and partly love, exercise and good nutrition.


----------



## esSJay

I'm reading of all your old and wise dogs and I'm jealous! The goldens we had growing up never lived longer than the age of 9  Ginny passed away at 9, Tara at 7, Skokie at 5 days before turning 5. Stupid Cancer.

Hopefully Molson is only 4 months into the 236 months he has left to beat that record from the UK!


----------



## GoldenOwner12

Einstein is 10 years old turning 11 on the 7th of august. I'm hoping i still have years with him yet. He has slowed some but not much he is still caple of keeping up with Shelley, Even with his arthritis in the lower spine.


----------



## kayelliex

*Cap'n*

My babe'll be 14 in Jan.


----------



## MillysMom

I met a 17 year old golden last night at the dog bakery! I was amazed, she was so regal looking!


----------



## AmberSunrise

My King lived 14 1/2 beautiful years. He was my first golden but certainly not my last.


----------



## Ljilly28

My true love Joplin lived from 4/20/1987 to 9/14/2002. In his last year, even his back had some grey mixed in, but he still insisted on his scheduled walk.


----------



## goldensrbest

Spencer, is 12years, 5 months old.


----------



## cangolden

Ny baby Candy will be sweet 16 on 02/13/2010. i adopted her from a family when she was 14 months old.


----------



## coppers-mom

Way to go to you all! I love the golden oldies, but mine have all been rescues so I have no idea how old they are. I just try to remember to enjoy every minure I have with them.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

cangolden said:


> Ny baby Candy will be sweet 16 on 02/13/2010. i adopted her from a family when she was 14 months old.


 
WOW!!! Congrats to Candy and to you. Any secrets to her longevity???


----------



## wabmorgan

My beloved belated Jean-luc made it a few months past age 17. He was one exceptional boy!!!!! 

So much so.... that I named the pup Jean-luc,Jr in his honnor. And Junior has done an excellent job at filling Jean-luc's large paw prints. I'm sure Jean-luc is most proud of his namesake.


----------



## staceyd

My parent's lived to be 15 and he had a life threatening car accident at 10...vet said he didn't think he would make through that...when he did he said it would definately shorten his life by a few years...but he kept going!


----------



## jasmine's mom-mom

My sweet pea Jasmine was 17yrs. old. Went to the rainbow bridge on 7-28-10. She was the love of my life. I could not have had a better 17yrs.
Love you honey and you will always be in my heart!!


----------



## wabmorgan

^^^ Nor could I... my beloved Jean-luc also lived till 17 years of age. 

(In fact.... I wound up standing over Jean-luc's grave today.... I couldn't help but to shed a tear.    )


----------



## Starfire5

Well, I know my recent rescue Snuggles isn't the OLDEST, but she's one of the older ones on here. LOL She turned 15 on July 30th. We adopted her in May. Here is a recent picture of her.


----------



## GoldenCamper

God bless Snuggles and all the other oldies here. I did not particpate in this poll till my Tucker's passing ( 13yrs 3 months). I think the poll is a bit skewed. I hope quests visiting here who see this do not think the majority of Goldens pass before age 10 (86%) . I hope it is wrong. I mean (for example) Claire'sfriend voted (I believe) for Erin when she was 14-15. Now she is almost 18!


----------



## coppers-mom

My first found GR was 13 - 14 when he died, my second one was 10.5, my third one was probably ony 7 -8 and Copper is my fourth and is about 12.


----------



## goldensare4ever

This is a great idea. I'd like to see the age group up to 10years broken down more.


----------



## cdavant

Argus will be 18 on 4-18-11. He sleeps a lot, but still brings me the odd tennis ball. He ran with me regularly until he was 12. Any idea what the oldest on rcord is?


----------



## Oaklys Dad

cdavant said:


> Argus will be 18 on 4-18-11. He sleeps a lot, but still brings me the odd tennis ball. He ran with me regularly until he was 12. Any idea what the oldest on rcord is?


Wow that is incredible. We would love to see a picture of your senior boy.


----------



## paula bedard

This thread's a few years old. When I first posted in it Ike was not yet 2. Sad to also note who has passed since this thread began.  

Congrat's to Argus. I wish him a happy birthday this month. You're very lucky to have had your best friend with you for such a long time. We all hope to be so lucky.


----------



## Claire's Friend

We lost Erin once month to the day before her 18th B-Day. That's wonderful to hear your boy is doing so well. Happy Birthday !!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

cdavant said:


> Argus will be 18 on 4-18-11. He sleeps a lot, but still brings me the odd tennis ball. He ran with me regularly until he was 12. Any idea what the oldest on rcord is?


This is a wonderful wonderful post. I'd love to see a pic of your special Argus!!!!


----------



## Shany8

My Shane was 12 years and almost a half years old when he passed. Cancer. My new boy is just 12 weeks old. His grandpa was 15 years old. And was still going strong. So hopefully he has a lot of his grandpas genes.


----------



## cdavant

https://picasaweb.google.com/105424...id=1r-cL942b-HU6TZzQrTJjg#5607733771784307970


----------



## GoldenCamper

Well that is just incredible, hooray for Argus! Thanks for sharing some photos of him


----------



## cdavant

Argus is closing in on 18 and a half, and likely won't be with us much longer. He has a rapidly enlarging testicle that is almost certainly a cancer. Being mostly blind, deaf and suffering from dogmentia it's getting close to time to let him go. As long as he seems comfortable...


----------



## DaisyGolden

paula bedard said:


> Congrat's on your long lived Goldens. Sam lived to be 12 years 5 months and 7 days...yeah, I counted. I'm told Sam's mother is still alive. She's 16. I'm praying for Ike to be the longest lived Golden in Breed History....he's 20 months into it.


 
I just wanted to say I love your signature pic. It's beautiful.


----------



## Jackson's Mom

cdavant said:


> Argus will be 18 on 4-18-11. He sleeps a lot, but still brings me the odd tennis ball. He ran with me regularly until he was 12. Any idea what the oldest on rcord is?


Just a few days ago I was searching for the oldest golden, and the oldest one I found was 19 1/2. Yours isn't too far behind! That gives me hope that maybe mine will beat the odds too. Anything special that you've done - food, supplements, etc??


----------



## RedWoofs

My beloved Custard just recentlly passed away: He was 17 years old. :--heart:

Katie, Maggie, Treacle and Truffles all lived to 15 

Sarah


----------



## GoldenCamper

RedWoofs said:


> My beloved Custard just recentlly passed away: He was 17 years old. :--heart:
> 
> Katie, Maggie, Treacle and Truffles all lived to 15
> 
> Sarah


Oh no Sarah  So very sorry. RIP sweet boy.


----------



## caventura

cdavant said:


> Argus will be 18 on 4-18-11. He sleeps a lot, but still brings me the odd tennis ball. He ran with me regularly until he was 12. Any idea what the oldest on rcord is?


My golden, Abbey, turned 18 on October 25, 2011. She sleeps a lot, too, but gets up and wags her tail whenever we walk in the room. I'd love to know the oldest on record.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

Oh my, what a sweetie! Pictures, PLEASE????



caventura said:


> My golden, Abbey, turned 18 on October 25, 2011. She sleeps a lot, too, but gets up and wags her tail whenever we walk in the room. I'd love to know the oldest on record.


----------



## Pancakes

*Pancakes*

My dog "pancakes" whom I named when I was 6 will be 17 on January 1st,2012. Not yet 18 but also sleeps a lot. Won't go up or down stairs. Also ran with me until he was about 12-13. Still gets up and is constantly walking around the house. Follows everyone around Everywhere. Still looks good for his age.


----------



## Debles

I am thrilled to hear of some goldens that are still living to a ripe old age!!!
My Selka's dad Apollo lived to be 17 but Selka was diagnosed with bone cancer at age 11 so didn't inherit his dad's long life. Our Sophie did live to be 15 and healthy. Died of hemangio quickly.

God bless these wonderful seniors!!!


----------



## caseypooh

To those of you having your best friend over 17 and 18, is there any special food or anything you are doing that you can think of? Our Casey lived to be almost 13 and I am praying our Jessie is with us even longer. Please give your pups a big hug from us.


....actually, to all, give a hug from us too


----------



## Pancakes

caseypooh said:


> To those of you having your best friend over 17 and 18, is there any special food or anything you are doing that you can think of? Our Casey lived to be almost 13 and I am praying our Jessie is with us even longer. Please give your pups a big hug from us.
> 
> 
> ....actually, to all, give a hug from us too


Believe it or not my dog pancakes who is about to he 17 and still healthy, wasnt fed the same food ever. We never bought the same dog food. Or dog treats. We always fed him table scraps and left overs. The best way to keep them living long is to keep them in shape. We took pancakes to the beach to run at least once a week for at least 12 years of his life. Often much more than once a week. As long as they're happy and in good health you're Holden's should live long wonderful lives


----------



## caseypooh

Pancakes is so very lucky to have you! Can you adopt us? .


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Pancakes said:


> Believe it or not my dog pancakes who is about to he 17 and still healthy, wasnt fed the same food ever. We never bought the same dog food. Or dog treats. We always fed him table scraps and left overs. The best way to keep them living long is to keep them in shape. We took pancakes to the beach to run at least once a week for at least 12 years of his life. Often much more than once a week. As long as they're happy and in good health you're Holden's should live long wonderful lives


That's amazing and so wonderful to hear about your Pancakes. Do you have any pictures of him? I'd love to see him.

We lost our old guy Taz in Feb. of this year at the age of 15.5, he would have been 16 at the end of August. I didn't have him on any special food either, in fact I had changed his food several times throughout his life time. My husband frequently shared some of his dinner with him more than I would have liked. 

As you have said about Pancakes, I think the key is keeping them in shape and active. 

Taz was very active, we took him for daily walks even up to his last days, he spent a lot of time swimming in the Inter Coastal Waterway during the summer months. He grew up with my son and his buddies, so he was always on the go and doing whatever they were doing.


----------



## Melanie

Hello :wave:

I'm new, and i'm so glad I found this place, as my golden retriever Sadie is 16 years and 7 months and not well at all. I think she only has a matter of days so i'm really sad 

I am so pleased to have spent this long with her. She is such an angel 

xx


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Hi Melanie, welcome to the forum. I hope Sadie will be with you for many, many days. And no matter how long they live, it is never long enough.


----------



## Melanie

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Hi Melanie, welcome to the forum. I hope Sadie will be with you for many, many days. And no matter how long they live, it is never long enough.


Hi :wave:

Thanks for this, and sooooo true. I miss her already and she's still here :doh:


----------



## Pancakes

Melanie said:


> Hello :wave:
> 
> I'm new, and i'm so glad I found this place, as my golden retriever Sadie is 16 years and 7 months and not well at all. I think she only has a matter of days so i'm really sad
> 
> I am so pleased to have spent this long with her. She is such an angel
> 
> xx


Hello Sadie. Welcome to the site. I'm sure many people on the site agree that the older they get, the more you wonder how long they have. I'm sure Sadie had a long, very happy life and I bet she loves you will miss you just as much as you'll miss her. I know it's going to be a terribly hard day what it comes time to put our dog down as well. So all the best of luck!


----------



## Melanie

Pancakes said:


> Hello Sadie. Welcome to the site. I'm sure many people on the site agree that the older they get, the more you wonder how long they have. I'm sure Sadie had a long, very happy life and I bet she loves you will miss you just as much as you'll miss her. I know it's going to be a terribly hard day what it comes time to put our dog down as well. So all the best of luck!


Ah thanks. It's so nice to talk to people who understand what I'm going through xx


----------



## ginger581

My golden is 15 and 4 months. Within the past year her back legs have deteriorated but she still seems happy and loves to eat (and instead of going for walks she loves to go for rides in the car!).


----------



## Golden4Ever

*My old Golden*

My first Golden, Abby, lived to be 13 years and 8 months. My second, Bailey, will be 16 1/2 on August 25th. She has arthritis, but otherwise is fine. Shadow was adopted at 2 years old. He is a Snow Golden. If I uploaded the picture correctly you will see both of them at Christmas last year. Funny thing is, my sister called me up and said she was going to look at some golden puppies, and if she got one, did I want another? She knew I was considering a second one. I said yes. She brought home Bailey and Sadie. On my way to her house, 100 miles north of mine, I decided to let her pick the one she wanted. When I got there she said I could pick. I picked Bailey and she said good because she had wanted Sadie. Sadie died when she was 7 years old, from cancer. It was very quick, she had problems breathing while visiting me. My sister rushed her back home and straight to her vet. She went to sleep that afternoon. We always comment how short Sadie's life was and how long Bailey's is!


----------



## Claire's Friend

I was just looking at this thread again, Makes me so happy to see 4 Goldens in the 18+ column


----------



## Snowy (Mayday Girl)

Our Beloved Snowy (Mayday Girl DOB 15th March 2000) sadly passed away on 12th February 2015. She was almost 15 years old. 

She will be sadly missed by her family: Joan, Terry, Andrew, Laura, Maxwell and Lawrence. 

All we have now are photographs and happy memories she will never be forgotten and shall always remain a big part of all our lives. 

She was so gentle and good natured and always looked after her two brothers Maxwell and Lawrence she loved spending time with them both. 

I am so sorry I had to leave her through work but she was in safe loving hands with Joan and Terry. 

May God be with You now and Rest in Peace our little darling girl (always cute) xx


----------



## 111441

*Old but frisky*

We are new to this site. Just checking things out because we are curious on how old other golden's were out there. 

We have a wonderful golden retriever named Trigger. 
He is currently 16 years, 7 months old. 
He has a heart of gold, mind of a puppy & wishes his body could keep up so he could play longer with his best friend Simon (the cat). 

Trigger is still in great health except for the tumor on his side that we have been told it is best to leave it alone.


----------



## alphadude

That is great to hear. Almost 17 and counting is *awesome* for a golden. I work with a guy who sadly had to put his 18.5 year old chocolate lab down recently. I am hoping for great longevity for my 7.5 year old Axl.

Was Trigger a very active dog throughout his long life?


----------



## 111441

Yes, I would considered him to be very active but he has most definitely slowed down this last year or so. Even though Trigger refuses to get in the pool he loves road trips, walking, hiking, playing catch, running in rivers and has over an acre to chase lizards, toads, kids and whatever else comes into the yard. He is the sweetest dog, is a best friend to all and best pet ever we have ever had! 

Axl looks like a great dog! With lot of love and care he will live for may years!


----------



## Goldie and Tank

Goldie made it 13yrs one day she was really sick with cancer the last week. I told her I would let her make it to 13 before we went back to the vet she passed the morning after her birthday in her bed.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Goldie and Tank said:


> Goldie made it 13yrs one day she was really sick with cancer the last week. I told her I would let her make it to 13 before we went back to the vet she passed the morning after her birthday in her bed.


I'm so very sorry for your loss of Goldie, my thoughts are with you.


----------



## Jonathan25

*Chester & Charlie*

My current Dog Charlie is still alive and kicking at 12yrs and 3 months. albeit a lot slower and going deaf. His Brother Chester got to 10yrs 8 months which was good for him despite his stomach problems all his life.








Chester on the right. Charlie on the left


----------



## djg2121

Just lost Noelle at 15 years.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 111441

Djg2121, sorry for your loss of Noelle.  Pretty sure she had may years of awesome adventures and love from her 2 legged friends. 

Our dog "Trigger is 17+ years old and is starting to really show it.


----------



## Tangles

Rexy just turned 15. Still thinks he's a puppy


----------



## my4goldens

My Libby just turned 14 yesterday. I know not the oldest golden, but the oldest golden I've ever had. Has had a couple of health scares, came thru them with flying colors. Still happy, healthy, eats, and chases the squirrels. Can't ask for more than that.


----------



## ORDub

Ok what's the secret behind the 17-18 year old Goldens?!? Seems like most of the ones I've known have passed on in the 11-14 range.


----------



## cdavant

I've had 6 and only two lived passed 12--4 others have all died with some type of malignancy. Lost one a year ago with chronic renal failure and a rapidly advancing lymphosarcoma. 

Another made it to 14. Argus who made it to 18.5 actually lived with two other non-neutered males, ran 3-4 days a week, usually 10 miles at a time. There was nothing special about his care or diet. Just good genes, I guess.


----------



## 111441

My Golden is almost 17 1/2 years old. I know where you live has a lot to do with it but besides that it is just a lot of TLC, keeping them active, good genes and luck.


----------



## DJdogman

I just skewed the results accidentally, I thought I was making a guess at how old the oldest dog is and selected 17-18, sorry!!

I can't believe there have been a few over 18, that's so amazing, I hope beyond hope that my boys live that long.


----------



## Le Master

My brother Baloo just spent his 14th birthday with me yesterday.


----------



## jzfish

I've had 3 Goldens. The first 2 made it to 15. The one I have now is 16. She's an old girl for sure but still interested in sniffing around the yard and eating. I'm not sure why they have lived as long as they did but I think it may be a few factors. 

All 3 were what I would refer to as the sporting type. Redder coats and lighter frames. None were the light colored big headed show dog type. I kept them fit with lots of exercise and good diets. For exercise, throwing the ball and Frisbee & playing with other dogs. I've always had another dog that was a companion for them to play with. My property is an acre so they can run at home but we often take them hiking and swimming wherever we travel. The 16 year old girl I have now is an amazing swimmer. I would throw the ball and she'd bring it back until I was tired of throwing it. We like hiking and exploring and they always come along with us. I have a Border Collie so keeping the dogs active and involved is an important part of our lives. 

Diet - They never ate table scraps. Just high quality dry food. The brands have changed over the years but something along the line of Blue Buffalo.

Environment - I never use any kind of chemicals on my lawn. No fertilizer, weed killer or anything else. They don't wear shoes so I'm sure they would absorb any chemicals through their feet. I don't take any chances. My lawn doesn't look great but I don't care.

So Maybe I just got lucky, who knows. My vet is always surprised they've done so well. It's never long enough but hopefully we can get the longevity of this amazing breed back to where it once was. It's hard to let go at anytime but having more time with our Goldens would be nice.


----------



## JenniferGolden

My girl August hit a milestone today- 19yrs 6mths. That's right.. Augie is 19-1/2! She is doing well and gets around just fine. Born with good genes she is truly blessed. We all are.


----------



## TheZ's

Wow Augie, you are a wonder! Happy 19 1/2 yr. birthday.


----------



## cwag

Wow that's great. It gives us all a little hope. Happy Birthday sweet gal.


----------



## LynnC

Wow!!! Happy 19 1/2 Birthday beautiful Augie  !! Hope you have joy everyday!!


----------



## NuttinButGoldens

Gilmour's dad, Lycinnin's Big Bang, lived to be 14. 
I told him just the other day when he stop by to see me that he had to live to be 20 so I can make up for all the time I've lost away from him


----------



## Pravin

Tasha is 12 years 6 months, and a real joy to our lives!


----------



## ania

For the golden parents that had their golden kids live to old age, may I ask what food you gave them?


----------



## Deech

Petra is 13 years 3 months and doing great!


----------

